# اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر



## مورا مارون (13 يوليو 2008)

أغرب حفلة زواج
........................
وضعت احدى الشركات هدايا للعرائس في تورتة العرس
وفي احدى الهدايا مبلغ 50 الف دولار
انظروا ماذا حدث أترككم مع الصور​ 




 





 




 




 


*العالم تجننت عشان الفلوس *​ 
*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## سيزار (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

دا لو خمسين مليون دولار ماعتقدش ان الواحد يعمل كدا 

بس حلوه .. شكرا مورا


----------



## لوريا (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

حلو اوى الفلوس اهم من العريس


----------



## صوت الرب (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

بالفغل أغرب زواج شفتو بحياتي
شكلهم متزوجين الكعكة


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> دا لو خمسين مليون دولار ماعتقدش ان الواحد يعمل كدا
> 
> بس حلوه .. شكرا مورا


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*



لوريا قال:


> حلو اوى الفلوس اهم من العريس


 


*اهلااا لوريا شرفتي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*



صوت الرب قال:


> بالفغل أغرب زواج شفتو بحياتي
> شكلهم متزوجين الكعكة


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوة متزوجين الكعكة*


*نورت الموضوع شكراااا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (15 يوليو 2008)

مش خسارة التورتة اللى باظت دى خسارة فيهم الفرح أصلا
:big36::36_11_13::8_5_17:
:361nl::554cc::070104~242:​


----------



## totty (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

_ههههههههههههههههههه

يخراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى

طب وياترى مين اللى لاقاااااا الفلووووووووووس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## twety (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

هههههههههههههههه
ده ايه العزاب ده
وياترى بجد مين لقى الفلووووس
ولا العذاب ده راح فى التورته وبس
هههههههههه


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يوليو 2008)

menaashraf2009 قال:


> مش خسارة التورتة اللى باظت دى خسارة فيهم الفرح أصلا
> 
> :big36::36_11_13::8_5_17:
> 
> :361nl::554cc::070104~242:​


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




*له ما تعصيبش عشان صحتك*

*حجيبلك تورتا غيرها *

*خلاص*


*هلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

*منور*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*



totty قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههه_​
> 
> _يخراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى_​
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ده ايه العزاب ده
> وياترى بجد مين لقى الفلووووس
> ولا العذاب ده راح فى التورته وبس
> هههههههههه


 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*شكلوا العذاب رح في التورتا *

*بس ما تخافش للعرس الثاني انشالله *

*انا حلاقيهم*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نورت*​


----------



## كوك (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

_*سلام للمسيح*_

_*هههههههه*_


_*ده  صرعه يبنتى *_

_*الله يكون فى عون العريس *_


_*ميرسى  اوى على الموضوع الرائع*_


_* وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​ 
_*وازكرونى فى صلاوتكوو*_​


----------



## dodoz (19 يوليو 2008)

هاهاهاها
ده لو كل الشركات عملت كده يبقى مفيش حد هيجوز


----------



## مسيحيه وافتخر (20 يوليو 2008)

مرســــــــــــــيــــــــ


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

*كدا العذاب رقهم  هيلعب*
*على*
*الفلوس*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*



كوك قال:


> _*سلام للمسيح*_​
> 
> _*هههههههه*_​
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يوليو 2008)

dodoz قال:


> هاهاهاها
> ده لو كل الشركات عملت كده يبقى مفيش حد هيجوز


 


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ما تقولهاش*

*ارجوك*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يوليو 2008)

*اهلاااااا منورة *

*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يوليو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*اه يا روش *

*ازيك *

*ميرسي ع ردك الجميل*​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
ميرسى اووووى يا جميل على الصور الجامدة والموضوع الجميل​ 
وفى ومنا دلوقتى كل شئ جايز علشان الفلوس​


----------



## love my jesus (22 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههه

ربنا مع الشعب 

موضوع جميل 


ربنا يباركيك


----------



## مورا مارون (23 يوليو 2008)

love my jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا مع الشعب
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اهلا نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

ويسلااااااااااااام لو مقلب​


----------



## جيلان (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

*ههههههههههههههههه
شكلهم يقطع القلب*


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*



ميرنا قال:


> ويسلااااااااااااام لو مقلب​


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دي ما خطرطش ببالي*​


----------



## ميرنا (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

اصلى بعمل حاجات زى دى مع عيالى فى الخدمة بس فى الاخر عينك متشوف الا النور ​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 يوليو 2008)

*يا حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*

*عنجد *

*اهلاااا منوررررره*​


----------



## aHmEd tIto (28 يوليو 2008)

*انا بس عايز اعرف اللي هيدفع مين
 لو العريس انا هكمل زي ما انا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد فرح روش طحن و الف مبروك و عقبال اولادكم
يا خسارة مش عارف اصوت قصدي ازرغت*


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاك


----------



## just member (29 يوليو 2008)

*واضح من الصور ان 50 الف دولار دة مبلغ كبير!!*
*المفروض بقى اللى يلاقيى يرجعو للشركة علشان ياخد نسبتة*
*ههههههههه*
*شكرا يا مورا على الموضوع دة*
*بس حاولى تشوفى موضوع مشابة وتكون التورتة اللى فية شيكولاة علشان انا بحب الشيكولاة *
*اوكى *
*هههههههههههه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نفرتاري (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بامانة لو فيها مليار ماابهدل نفسى 
ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

هههههه

في  ناس مجانين  كتير

بس  حلوة  

شكرا​


----------



## مورا مارون (4 أغسطس 2008)

come with me قال:


> *واضح من الصور ان 50 الف دولار دة مبلغ كبير!!*
> *المفروض بقى اللى يلاقيى يرجعو للشركة علشان ياخد نسبتة*
> *ههههههههه*
> *شكرا يا مورا على الموضوع دة*
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اغرب زواج وبلصوررررررررررررر*



نفرتاري قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بامانة لو فيها مليار ماابهدل نفسى
> ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​




الله عليك 

منور


----------



## kokielpop (5 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههه 

موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (11 أغسطس 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك *​


 

_*نورتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت*_

_*اهلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## maryem66 (11 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه كل دا علشان الفلوس ياحاول اللة 
اكيد فى الاخر طلع مقلب هههههه


----------



## مورا مارون (11 أغسطس 2008)

maryem66 قال:


> ههههههههههههه كل دا علشان الفلوس ياحاول اللة
> اكيد فى الاخر طلع مقلب هههههه








*القصة بجد *

*ياربنا ساعدنا كي لا يكون المال محور حياتنا*

*ميرسي ليك*​


----------

